# Adirondak Weekend



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Most of the time when i go on a trip, i just go to our trouty next door neighbor. Went a little farther east on account of the long weekend. To the best of my knowledge the streams we fished are wild. Loved it, will be going back for sure. These are the highlights, if i posted all of the pics i would be here all night uploading, and it might get boring looking at 40,000 pictures of 5" long salmonids.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I caught my biggest wild brook on this trip, tons of large brookies in the watershed we fished. Between the two of us i think we put our hands on a dozen fish over 9". Best weekend i have had in a long time. I dont care how high gas gets, i plan on making the trip a lot.


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

It looks like a great trip with many beautiful fish. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I have decided that when i am able to buy a parcel of land for a fish camp, this is where it is going. I am now in a crappy mood knowing that i cant go there tomorrow


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats awesome! That place is definitely on my bucket list someday. When I first looked at it I thought some of those brooks and bows looked stocked, but since you said those were in all wild streams, those are some sweet fish!! Beautiful stream too.


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

That looks like you had a blast what creek is that hoping to go there some day


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

it was a tributary of a tributary of the St. Regis. Plenty of good water up there.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Those are some incredible brookies.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Some very healthy and well-fed fish right there!


----------



## tractor5561 (Aug 17, 2008)

those are some fine north country brookies man! if youre ever up that way in the summer the st.regis is one of my home waters. we have a camp around the colton area right on the grasse river not to mention tons of other tiny cricks around, and some beaver ponds where theres fish rumored to hit the 20" mark (big enough so those feisty otters and fishers cant get them in a foul swoop). plan on taking the canoe out there this summer plus hammering all the skinny water for some dry fly action. if your ever up that way give me a holler!


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I will bring the scotch, cheese, and summer sausage.


----------

